# Mozilla und Java (immer wieder ein Problem)

## hakan

Ich habe das Forum und bugs.gentoo.org durchsucht, aber nichts hat mir geholfen.

Ich habe Mozilla wie folgt installiert:

```
USE="-gtk -gtk2" emerge mozilla
```

Nun habe ich zwar Plugins, wie Shockwave und PDF, aber Java funktioniert immer nocht nicht.

Ausserdem habe ich noch eine neue Fehlermelung, die vorher, als ich Mozilla wie folgt installiert hatte, nicht da war.

```
USE="gtk gtk2" emerge mozilla
```

Die Fehlermelung ist unten in Mozilla zu sehen:

```
<key id="key_irc" key="&ircCmd.commandkey;" command="Tasks:IRC" modifiers="accel"/>
```

Ich benutze Gentoo 1.4_rc1 und habe Mozilla 1.1 benutzt. 

PS:

Bitte sagt mir nicht, dass ich Opera oder sonst irgendeinen anderen Browser benutzen soll, dass Hilft mir nicht weiter, da ich einfach gerne Mozilla benutze.

----------

## Beforegod

Da wirst Du auch weitherin Deine Probleme haben.

Es gibt drei Möglichkeiten :

a) Benutze Pheonix (emerge phoenix-bin)

und kopiere die Plugins von /opt/netscape/plugins nach /usr/lib/phoenix/plugins

b) Benutze die Mozilla Binaries (www.mozilla.org) und kopiere die Plugins

c) Versuch Dich selbst an der Java Übersetzung.. (Es gibt einige Englische Threads)

----------

## zaggo

Hi!

Hab gerade phoenix emerged und mir gefällt der Browser bis jetz recht gut. Aber Java funktinioert leider immer noch nicht. Das Problem ist glaub ich, das in meinem /opt/netscape/plugins verzeichnis kein Java-Plugin existiert. Auch das Java from Stretch hat bei mir leider noch nicht funktiniort (Scott's ebuild vom englischsprachigen thread). Bräuchte aber möglichst dringend ein funktionierendes Java im Webbrowser und ich möchte nicht wg dieser "Kleinigkeit" Window$ installieren  :Wink: . Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

mfG

 Manuel

----------

## hakan

@Beforegod:

Das Problem liegt also bei Java und nicht bei Mozilla?

Ja, die Binaries wären ein Lösung.

Hast du Links von Java grad mal da?

----------

## Malawi

Schau mal auf http://www.hmetzger.de/faq.html#31. Ist zwar für Mozilla, aber da Phoenix von ihm abstammt funktioniert es bei ihm auch genau so.

mfG Malawi

----------

## glasen

 *hakan wrote:*   

> Ich habe das Forum und bugs.gentoo.org durchsucht, Die Fehlermelung ist unten in Mozilla zu sehen:
> 
> ```
> <key id="key_irc" key="&ircCmd.commandkey;" command="Tasks:IRC" modifiers="accel"/>
> ```
> ...

 

Die Fehlermeldung verschwindet, wenn du in deinem home-Verzeichnis das Verzeichnis ".mozilla" löscht. Solltest aber vorher noch ein Backup deiner Bookmarks machen, danach ist der Browser wieder im Urzustand.

----------

## hakan

Ich habe mir jetzt die binaries gesaugt und werde die jetzt mal installieren. Ich hoffe die Schrift sieht dann auch noch so gut aus wie momentan (mit freetype als userflag). Hoffentlich funktioniert dann auch das Java Plugin.

----------

## Beforegod

Das Java Plugin solltest Du unter

/opt/sun-jdk-1.4.1_01/jre/plugins 

finden..

Einfach nen symbolisch Link machen und alles sollte gehen!

----------

## moogli

Hallo Leute,

sehe ich das jetzt richtig, dass ich Mozilla unmergen muss, und mit den binaries von mozilla.org neu installieren muss und anschliessend den link setzen muss, um java unter mozilla zum laufen zu bekommen?

Ist das die korrekte vorgehensweise wenn ich mozilla bereits gemergt habe?

Danke im voraus.

Gruss

Matthias

----------

## jew.de

Hallo,

nachdem Mozilla immer noch nicht bei mir funktioniert, und Galeon immer wieder abstürzt, sobald cookies in's Spiel kommen, habe ich mir pheonix emerge't.

2 Fragen dazu:

1. Das Paket wird mir als masked angezeigt, in der /usr/portage/profile/packages.masked finde ich aber keinen Eintrag. Warum?

2. Ich wolle java zum laufen bringen. Habe mir das sun-jdk installiert, und die lib aus /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins nach /usr/lib/phoenix/plugins kopiert. Sobald ich eine Seite aufrufe, die Java benutzt, stürzt Phoenix ab.

Hier ist die Ausgabe auf der Kommandozeile, wenn ich ihn direkt von dort starte:

i

```
LoadPlugin: failed to initialize shared library /usr/lib/phoenix/plugins/npflash.so [/usr/lib/phoenix/plugins/npflash.so: undefined symbol: _Znwj]

INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Exec of "java_vm" failed: 2

<

System error?:: No such file or directory

Gdk-ERROR **: Fatal IO error 9 (Bad file descriptor) on X server :0.0.

INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not read ack from browser

System error?:: Resource temporarily unavailable

```

Kann jemand helfen?

Danke, Tobi

----------

## Beforegod

@jew.de:

Nachdem Portage jetzt ein stable/unstable Bereich nutzt und Phoenix-bin als unstable gekennzeichnet worden ist, musst Du erst den Unstable Bereich bei dir "freistellen"

(in der /etc/make.conf steht wie es geht!)

Zu dem Java Plugin :

Es ist wichtig das ihr die Dateien verlinkt und nicht kopiert! Da meines Wissens nach der Link auch auf unterliegende Dateien greift (was ja bei den kopierten nicht funzen kann) geht das Plugin nicht!

Also verlinken und schauen obs geht!

Zu den Mozilla fragen :

Ja mozilla muss vorher unmerged werden, ansonsten macht das ganze keinen Sinn.

Einfach die Binarys in /usr/local entpacken und schon sollte alles wie am schnürchen klappen!

Und nicht vergessen das Plugin zu verlinken!

(ln -s /pfad/der/zu/linkenden/datei /pfad/für/die/verlinkung)

----------

## hakan

*grmpf*

Nachdem icj Sun-JDK gemergt habe, sagte mir java, das eine Datei libcstd.* (oder so ähnlich) fehlen würde, deshalb habe ich die glibc versucht neu zu emergen, was aber nicht geht, auch nicht mit der -u Option. Muß ich mein System jetzt neu bootstrappen?

(Und das alles nur wegen Mozilla  :Sad: )

----------

## jew.de

 *hakan wrote:*   

> *grmpf*
> 
> Nachdem icj Sun-JDK gemergt habe, sagte mir java, das eine Datei libcstd.* (oder so ähnlich) fehlen würde, deshalb habe ich die glibc versucht neu zu emergen, was aber nicht geht, auch nicht mit der -u Option. Muß ich mein System jetzt neu bootstrappen?
> 
> (Und das alles nur wegen Mozilla )

 

So ähnlich fühle ich mich jetzt auch  :Smile: 

Ich glaube, ich werde demnächst auf 1.2 umsteigen, mit dem gcc 2.95 geht ja anscheinend alles, oder?

Tobi

----------

## hakan

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ch glaube, ich werde demnächst auf 1.2 umsteigen, mit dem gcc 2.95 geht ja anscheinend alles, oder? 

 

Soweit ich weiß kann man den gcc 2.95 auch parallel  drauf haben. ich meine  mich daran zu erinnern, dass mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben. du mußt dann halt nur die ebuilds abändern, so dass er den gcc 2.95 benutzt.

Funktioniert das Java Plugin denn dann?

----------

## Beforegod

Ihr müsst folgendes Paket noch installieren (mich wundert es das es nicht automatisch installiert wurde)

```

emerge lib-compat

```

Probier es danach nocheinmal!

Gruß,

BeforeGod

----------

## zaggo

Hi!

Ich hab grad lib-compat emerged und audacity lässt sich aber leider noch immer nicht emergen. Es bricht mit der gleichen fehlermeldung ab. Vl hat ja inzwischen jemand eine Möglichkeit gefunden. Kann mir vl in der Zwischenzeit ein anderes Programm empfehlen, mit welchem man vom Line-In der Soundkarte aufnehmen kann?

mfG,

Manuel

----------

## hakan

@Beforegood

Ja, es lag an der lib-compat. Vieleicht sollte man das Sun-Java SDK ebuild ein bissl modifizieren, damit auch lib-compat installiert wird.

----------

## zaggo

 *hakan wrote:*   

> @Beforegood
> 
> Ja, es lag an der lib-compat. Vieleicht sollte man das Sun-Java SDK ebuild ein bissl modifizieren, damit auch lib-compat installiert wird.

 

Hm komisch. Bei mir bricht das emerge folgendermaßen ab:

```

Assembler messages:

FATAL: can't create obj/effects/Effect.o: No such file or directory

cc1plus:

Broken

pipe:

error

writing

to

-

make[1]: *** [obj/effects/Effect.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/audacity-1.1.0/work/audacity-src-1.1.0/src'

make: *** [audacity] Error 2

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line -146, Exitcode 2

```

ciao,

 Manuel

----------

## hakan

@zaggo

Das war mein Problem:

 *Quote:*   

> Nachdem ich Sun-JDK gemergt habe, sagte mir java, das eine Datei libcstd.* fehlen würde

 

Ich sehe nicht so den direkten zusammenhang mit Audacity.

Ich habe das Sun-JDK von java.sun.com heruntergeladen (verson 1.3.1_06, da ich mit 1.4er nur Probleme hatte, viele anwendungen liefen dann nicht mehr oder es häuften sich bugs). Nachdem ich es dann geemergt hatte sah ich die oben genannte Fehlermelung. Diese Datei war nachdem ich emerge lib-compat gemacht habe da und java funktioniert seitdem einwandfrei.

Dein Fehler liegt ja wohl eher hier:

 *Quote:*   

> Assembler messages:
> 
> FATAL: can't create obj/effects/Effect.o: No such file or directory 

 

Und da kann ich dir momentan nicht weiterhelfen. Ich schaus mir mal an, da ich Audacity selber auch noch emergen muß  :Wink: . Wenns klappt melde ich mich nochmal.

----------

